# 3D Wallpapers für 1280x1024



## Zack|De|La|Rocha (25. April 2001)

hey leute ich such gute 3d wallpapers für 1280x1024 , leider sind die wallpapers auf digital blasphmey nur bis 1152...kennt jemand ne site für wirklich gute 3D wallpapers?


----------



## Quentin (25. April 2001)

http://www.chapter3.net

"desktop imperium"

ich glaub da sind ein paar nette


----------



## Zack|De|La|Rocha (25. April 2001)

gut danke , aber wil mehr 
[Editiert von Zack|De|La|Rocha am 25.04.2001 um 21:34]


----------



## oezer (26. April 2001)

für Linux: http://wm.themes.org
aber man kann die bilder auch natürlich (*.jpg) für WindoZe verwenden )

--
gruss
O3|Zer


----------



## SunBurner2k (11. Mai 2001)

*Eigenwerbung muss sein...*

hehe, ich biete u.a. sowas an:

http://www.codestylez.com/main/wallpaper.php3

is zwar noch alles inoffiziell, aber ich gebs trotzdem mal an

have phun!!!


----------



## Sovok (16. Mai 2001)

hey sun kamma die pics noch ned downen? bei Kiiroi Threesome gings ned

hab halt ma die bewertung n bissi hochgetrieben
ihr müsst noch beheben, dass man mit der selben ip mehrmals voten kann

gib bescheid wenn ich mit das hintergrundbild holn kann


----------



## SunBurner2k (17. Mai 2001)

Hmmm, das wundert mich - habs grad nochma geprüft - der Download funktioniert einwandfrei!!!

Wie mach ich denn das mit der IP-Adresse?!?!?


----------



## Sovok (17. Mai 2001)

ka... vielleicht über java script


----------



## Chris Kurt (17. Mai 2001)

ich hab meins von
http://www.pixeleye.de/html/wallpaper-frame/index-wallpaper.html

·k·


----------



## Zack|De|La|Rocha (17. Mai 2001)

nur das die halt nich für 1280x1024 sind


----------



## Chris Kurt (17. Mai 2001)

uups, garnich dran gedacht...

aber mit photoshop auf die richtige größe zerren, tut´s eigentlich immer, ich hab auch 1152*864 und das bieten ja auch die wenigsten wallpaper-sites an.

http://www.wastedyouth.org/links/skinning.htm
hier findet man sicherlich was...  ;-) 
ansonsten haben die meisten links von
http://www.pixeljunction.com/links/photoshop/index.shtml
auch wallpapers...


·kuat·


----------



## Zack|De|La|Rocha (17. Mai 2001)

größer machen is kacke dann wirds meist pixeliger


----------



## Chris Kurt (17. Mai 2001)

hab auch schon superoft welche für 1600 gesehen, die kann man bedenklos kleinermachen...


bei
http://www.deskmod.com/
kann man sich totsehen an wallpapers und die zwei die ich grad gesaugt habe waren für 1024,1280 & 1600....



·kuat·


----------



## Chris Kurt (17. Mai 2001)

http://www.deskmod.com/index.php?download=9022
zum bleistift...


----------

